# Announcement: PerC Christmas Party RSVP



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Icy NiTe said:


> I hereby summon:
> 
> @Catwalk
> 
> ...


Not enough INTJ to take up the wall(s). 

@Asura @Wolf @There4GoEye 

_________ 

You also forgot @Clumsy (INTJ resident).




g_w said:


>


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Inviting @moo he's the new guy. Be nice, everyone. And to moo, don't hesitate to post. Drunk Parrot is really cool


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Inviting @*moo* he's the new guy. Be nice, everyone. And to moo, don't hesitate to post. Drunk Parrot is really cool


Welcome aboard, @moo!


In your honor, a classic TV commercial.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Icy NiTe said:


> I hereby summon:
> 
> 
> Manifest yourselves! :kitteh: :laughing:


How do you have a party online? :0
Will there be music?
My favorite Christmas song is "Little Saint Nick" by The Beach Boys. 030

enguin:

Or do we all actually meet up somewhere? How does this thing work?

And while I'm at it, what does RSVP stand for? *asks the oracle*

:typingneko:


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Also this all matters whether I make it alive out of finals week. :mellow:


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

i'll go if you go @beth x


----------



## SpaceMan (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm already restless with excitement !
But how does this event work? And what do I do :O?


----------



## Songs unsung (Apr 7, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> Not enough INTJ to take up the wall(s).
> 
> @Asura @Wolf @There4GoEye
> 
> ...


 @Catwalk So kind of you to think of me  xxxxx
@Drunk Parrot I'd love to crash your party, but it's also my actual birthday so of course I'll already be out partying!!! (No, of course that's a lie. I will be having a quiet and cultured afternoon watching a new play at a local theatre with my sister). I'll try to check in on my mobile at some point during the day though. Hopefully before the place reeks of spilt booze, blood and vomit..


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

pobrecita said:


> i'll go if you go @beth x


Do you promise we won't get too drunk and start a food fight?


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

winterishere said:


> How do you have a party online? :0
> Will there be music?
> My favorite Christmas song is "Little Saint Nick" by The Beach Boys. 030
> 
> ...


This is one of the hottest tickets in town (i.e. another of the events organized by @Drunk Parrot) :kitteh: roud:



winterishere said:


> Or do we all actually meet up somewhere? How does this thing work?
> 
> [/FONT]


See the OP (and don’t forget to check out the links) :wink:


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

@I_destroyedtheuniverse @Jebediah @Somniorum @cricket @LillyFlower @Indiscretion @Xaphania @Axwell @bigstupidgrin @TheSonderer @confused girl28 @GoodOldDreamer


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

SiggyClaus said:


> What no stabbings??
> 
> How about drunken brawls, jello fights, or *hopscotch*?


Good Heavens, hops go into beer, not Scotch...


----------



## Dead Silent (Oct 19, 2015)

Assuming finals don't kill me, I'll be there. It'll be a great way to relax after this up and coming soul sucking week


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

I am busy that day.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

Memory Of Talon said:


> I might go.
> 
> Also I still read everyone's voice as british.


british angelo.... now i'm curious what that would sound like


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

I'll be sure to bring the red! roud:


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I'll be there. Unless I forget XD


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Woot Woot! I'm checking in. Two parties in one 24-hour period. This INFJ is going to need two weeks of isolated recovery.:kitteh:


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

@Drunk Parrot

Define morning on Dec. 17th for Americans~
Cuz I don't wanna join the party too late just cuz I'm on one side of the country and yall not.

Also, why the blue hell will we throw things at poor people? Yall do that Imma start a revolution.

:exterminate:


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

dead silent said:


> assuming finals don't kill me, i'll be there. It'll be a great way to relax after this up and coming soul sucking week


same.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Catwalk said:


> Not enough INTJ to take up the wall(s).
> 
> @Asura @Wolf @There4GoEye


The corner in the back, yeah, that one. Dibs.


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> Not enough INTJ to take up the wall(s).


I'm sure there will be some INFPs taking up wall space if you don't mind mingling.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Actually, i will probably be a bit busy
Will definitely pop in, but not sure how active I'll be

Definitely look forward to it though (especially since its the day after i finish work)


----------



## Asura (Apr 2, 2016)

@Catwalk Im honored ^^ 
Ill be there in spirit- I'm competing in a regional fighting game tournament that day haha.
Ima Blazblue nerd >.>


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

I was invited by @Icy NiTe Which is always done with such grace and coolness. Always appreciated on my end, too. 

If I can ask, what attire is acceptable? Also, other than myself, what can I bring to this event? I sometimes have the ability to go overboard, so I need to know the restrictions and what to expect beforehand...


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Gingerbread SpaceMan said:


> I'm already restless with excitement !
> But how does this event work? And what do I do :O?


You don't have to do anything. Just bring your cute self along.  And vote in the poll.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Axwell said:


> I am busy that day.


Nooooooo :'(


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

winterishere said:


> Also, why the blue hell will we throw things at poor people? Yall do that Imma start a revolution.
> 
> :exterminate:


I heard they're planning to stab the poor people though  XP


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

INForJoking said:


> I was invited by @Icy NiTe Which is always done with such grace and coolness. Always appreciated on my end, too.
> 
> If I can ask, what attire is acceptable? Also, other than myself, what can I bring to this event? I sometimes have the ability to go overboard, so I need to know the restrictions and what to expect beforehand...


I'm going to need you to wear red lingerie with antlers on your head. Also, bring chocolate dipped pretzels.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

Yay another party! :yeah::brocoli::winetime::m0827:


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm going to need you to wear red lingerie with antlers on your head. Also, bring chocolate dipped pretzels.


This is what I will wear


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

@wickedly enter me


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

@mjn the snow angel To the barricades!


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm going to need you to wear red lingerie with antlers on your head. Also, bring chocolate dipped pretzels.


Is this the dress code? If it's that kinda party, Imma come in like

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/6f/a7/a7/6fa7a79577acc6ea5be8e662526a3bbe.jpg


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh, hell yes. I'll be there.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

@Icy NiTe - Thanks for the heads up! I'm bringing gallons and gallons of egg nog! If none of you like egg nog then I'll bring several bottles of brandy to spike it with. Regardless, the nog will be gone by the morning after Christmas. )


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Clumsy said:


> @Catwalk So kind of you to think of me  xxxxx


No problem; doll. _Enjoy_ your birthday.




Asura said:


> @Catwalk Im honored ^^
> Ill be there in spirit- I'm competing in a regional fighting game tournament that day haha.
> Ima Blazblue nerd >.>


How cliché. Avoiding familial event(s) / parties for fighting game tournament. :rolleye: Enjoy it.




Nesta said:


> I'm sure there will be some INFPs taking up wall space if you don't mind mingling.


It _isn't_ a *complete* party - until the INFPs™ arrive. :cooler:


----------



## Vitamin (Nov 3, 2015)

Icy NiTe said:


> Manifest yourselves! :kitteh: :laughing:


Too lazy to get out of beddddd


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

What do yall want for Christmas? :happy:


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

No.


----------



## RubberDuckDudette (Jul 15, 2014)

Can someone please buy me a giant inflatable rainbow unicorn that farts glitter to place on top of my house?


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

So long as I don't have to drink this eggnog stuff... Count me in. Can you even drink it? I don't even know.

(I've never had eggnog but whenever it's described to be it sounds like alcoholic vomit.)


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Drunk Parrot said:


> 4. No stabbings :dry:


BUT. What use will I give my Dark Souls references now? D: 

Although I'm most probably working unable to come to the party.


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

Gavles O said:


> @*I_destroyedtheuniverse* @*Jebediah* @*Somniorum* @*cricket* @*LillyFlower* @*Indiscretion* @*Xaphania* @*Axwell* @*bigstupidgrin* @*TheSonderer* @*confused girl28* @*GoodOldDreamer*


Aww my first invitation to one of @Drunk Parrot 's party!!! I can say my life is complete now 
Thank you @Gavles O
Unfortunately I'll be on the road that day, have had a road trip planned for a while now. But I loved the invitation!!


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

I just hope I'll be awake by then! I'm in the UTC+8 time zone :dry:

How long will the party last?


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Falling Foxes said:


> So long as I don't have to drink this eggnog stuff... Count me in. Can you even drink it? I don't even know.
> 
> (I've never had eggnog but whenever it's described to be it sounds like alcoholic vomit.)


Eggnog isn't necessarily alcoholic. I got into it when I was maybe 9 or so and drank a ton of it (didn't realize that's still bad for you.. lots of fat and sugar lol).

Eggnog Recipe | SimplyRecipes.com

Personally I think it's close in flavor to french toast, or even rice pudding.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

my dad tried making egg nog once
it was bad =/
and like, curdley =/
he called it a snowball or something, maybe though, so he might have mixed up recipes 

maybe real stuff is better, ive always wanted to like it since fairly odd parents


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

*stabs @Drunk Parrot :ninja:* Now stabing is allowed!


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Aya the Abysswalker said:


> BUT. What use will I give my Dark Souls references now? D:
> 
> Although I'm most probably working unable to come to the party.


The party will last a full 15-20 hours, based on previous events. You should be able to stop in!



The red spirit said:


> *stabs @Drunk Parrot :ninja:* Now stabing is allowed!


Your Se just _HAD_ to do something! :shocked:


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

Icy NiTe said:


> Manifest yourselves!


Sure, why not? As long as I can consume alcohol, of course.


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

Count it as RSVP, @Drunk Parrot.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Your Se just _HAD_ to do something! :shocked:


*thinks about what you said* *stabs Drunk Parrot one more time for making feeler think*


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> *thinks about what you said* *stabs Drunk Parrot one more time for making feeler think*


*Bleeds all over red spirit*

*Is mad that red spirit is already the color of blood*

"Hello, exterminator? Yes, I have an ISFP infestation...what's that??...Give them a coloring book and they'll go away for two hours?"

*Hands The red spirit a coloring book*


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> *Bleeds all over red spirit*
> 
> *Is mad that red spirit is already the color of blood*
> 
> ...


Notice: The red spirit already loves RGB colours

*The red spirit receives coloring book*

The red spirit starts to glow with all colours imaginable. 

*Drunk Parrot decides to invite The red spirit as decoration to his Christmas party*


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I'm going to need you to wear red lingerie with antlers on your head. Also, bring chocolate dipped pretzels.


I'm going to need *YOU* to to be more specific...



White or milk chocolate on those pretzels?


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Woohoo.. Christmas has come early!


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

INForJoking said:


> I'm going to need *YOU* to to be more specific...
> 
> 
> 
> White or milk chocolate on those pretzels?


chocolate...what kind of silly question is that.


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> chocolate...what kind of silly question is that.


There are several flavors and selections of chocolate. I was just trying to bring what was requested, but if you're going to call my willingness to properly provide, silly....

I might be less willingly to wear the outfit because that could be looked at as silly, as well.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

INForJoking said:


> I'm going to need *YOU* to to be more specific...
> 
> 
> 
> White or milk chocolate on those pretzels?


I think he means a pretzel tray, coated in rich Belgian milk chocolate, dark chocolate, white chocolate, and hazelnut, slightly drizzled with caramel, orange cream, raspberry cream, cheesecake...


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

INForJoking said:


> There are several flavors and selections of chocolate. I was just trying to bring what was requested, but if you're going to call my willingness to properly provide, silly....
> 
> I might be less willingly to wear the outfit because that could be looked at as silly, as well.


You already RSVP'd so I'm going to need you to bring 5 different types, now.


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

winterishere said:


> I think he means a pretzel tray, coated in rich Belgian milk chocolate, dark chocolate, white chocolate, and hazelnut, slightly drizzled with caramel, orange cream, raspberry cream, cheesecake...


Thank you! That sounds amazing and I'll gladly bring enough for everyone. I'll even infuse some with appropriate alcohol in each sauce for anyone that wants an extra kick. PG variety will also be made.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

I want cookies!! :happy: And cheesecake!! And chocolate cake!! And carrot cake!! And pie!! And little fruit tarts!! Ans canoli!! And eclairs! And tiramisu!! And jello!! And cheese!! And sausage, the kind with cheese inside!! And popcorn!! And ice cream!! And baked apples with caramel and cinnamon!! And vanilla milk with cinnamon! And chocolate milk with mint!! And cranberry ginger ale!! And fancy pizza!! And..and...>W<


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> You already RSVP'd so I'm going to need you to bring 5 different types, now.


That is no problem! I'll save it my receipt for my reimbursement. Don't fret. I will not charge you for my labor. Tis the season.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

INForJoking said:


> That is no problem! I'll save it my receipt for my reimbursement. Don't fret. I will not charge you for my labor. Tis the season.


The event is exclusive so you should feel honored to bring pretzels! :dry:


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> The event is exclusive so you should feel honored to bring pretzels! :dry:


Why that dry :dry: unamused face? I was being playful... Was that not conveyed? I was just trying to play along and have fun...


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

INForJoking said:


> Why that dry :dry: unamused face? I was being playful... Was that not conveyed? I was just trying to play along and have fun...


Oh, well that was a dry joke...not to be taken seriously.


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Oh, well that was a dry joke...not to be taken seriously.


I can enjoy a dry joke as much as much a dry martini. I just prefer _some _ lubrication for interpretation. No harsh feelings.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

INForJoking said:


> I can enjoy a dry joke as much as much a dry martini. I just prefer _some _ lubrication for interpretation. No harsh feelings.


QUIT roping me in with that Fe! :shocked:

I just want to Ne


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> QUIT roping me in with that Fe! :shocked:
> 
> I just want to Ne


I'll leave you to it. See you and the rest of the attendees later in the week.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

winterishere said:


> I want cookies!! :happy: And cheesecake!! And chocolate cake!! And carrot cake!! And pie!! And little fruit tarts!! Ans canoli!! And eclairs! And tiramisu!! And jello!! And cheese!! And sausage, the kind with cheese inside!! And popcorn!! And ice cream!! And baked apples with caramel and cinnamon!! And vanilla milk with cinnamon! And chocolate milk with mint!! And cranberry ginger ale!! And fancy pizza!! And..and...>W<


Great I'm hungry now. Curse you college meal plan. I'm hungry


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

@Blue Ribbon sorry, was kinda sugar happy earlier~
I'll bring boardwalk fries with Old Bay for everyone!


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

what the hell...
its _December_ already?!


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

winterishere said:


> I want cookies!! :happy: And cheesecake!! And chocolate cake!! And carrot cake!! And pie!! And little fruit tarts!! Ans canoli!! And eclairs! And tiramisu!! And jello!! And cheese!! And sausage, the kind with cheese inside!! And popcorn!! And ice cream!! And baked apples with caramel and cinnamon!! And vanilla milk with cinnamon! And chocolate milk with mint!! And cranberry ginger ale!! And fancy pizza!! And..and...>W<


omg, i miss carrot cake so much!!!
and baked apples ='(

stupid japan not having good things ='(

and those milks sound amazing =0


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

omg, and we need mince pies
and gingerbread, i forgot about gingerbread, another thing that doesnt exist in japan =(


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Those things don't exist in India either lol...


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

mjn the snow angel said:


> Those things don't exist in India either lol...


Can we bring samosas


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

no stabbings? where I am from, it is a three death minimum for a party to be considered good


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Can we bring samosas


Ooooooo yes!!! Although I like kachoris better.... With sweet sauce......yum!


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

mjn the snow angel said:


> Those things don't exist in India either lol...


awww ='(
i feel your pain



ripley said:


> no stabbings? where I am from, it is a three death minimum for a party to be considered good


there are plenty of.... other ways for people to die


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

darCHRISTMAStar said:


> omg, and we need mince pies
> and gingerbread, i forgot about gingerbread, another thing that doesnt exist in japan =(


Mince Pies only exist in the UK. That said I have Marks and Spencers so I can still get mine in central Europe! And confuse all my friends when I say there isn't meat in this pie and yorkshire puddings aren't sweet...


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

darCHRISTMAStar said:


> awww ='(
> i feel your pain
> 
> 
> ...


i like your style.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

mjn the snow angel said:


> Ooooooo yes!!! Although I like kachoris better.... With sweet sauce......yum!


Yes! Kachoris! And can we have chat? Pani puris and Pav Bajis? And lets get all kinds of Tandoori because who doesn't like a nice hot plate of Tandoori chicken? We also need nan and rotis. And sweets! Gulab Jamun and Rasagulas and Mysore Paks and all kinds of Burfis. And since I'm from Kerala, we can have payasam too!


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Yes! Kachoris! And can we have chat? Pani puris and Pav Bajis? And lets get all kinds of Tandoori because who doesn't like a nice hot plate of Tandoori chicken? We also need nan and rotis. And sweets! Gulab Jamun and Rasagulas and Mysore Paks and all kinds of Burfis. And since I'm from Kerala, we can have payasam too!


OMG... all this food is making me want to come T_T and also to go out for indian.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Yes! Kachoris! And can we have chat? Pani puris and Pav Bajis? And lets get all kinds of Tandoori because who doesn't like a nice hot plate of Tandoori chicken? We also need nan and rotis. And sweets! Gulab Jamun and Rasagulas and Mysore Paks and all kinds of Burfis. And since I'm from Kerala, we can have payasam too!


*Mouth waters* 

Damn it I'm hungry all over again. Thanks, thanks a lot Bibbon...


----------



## Parade of Sparrows (Mar 16, 2010)

mjn the snow angel said:


> *Mouth waters*
> 
> Damn it I'm hungry all over again. Thanks, thanks a lot Bibbon...


Don't mind her she's probably starving too. 

UGH now I'm so hungrryyy.


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Memory Of Talon said:


> Don't mind her she's probably starving too.
> 
> UGH now I'm so hungrryyy.


Let us all suffer from hunger together T_T


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

I stop in to read this before breakfast and this thread has devolved from a simple RSVP thread into a food orgy. I'm hungry too.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Nesta said:


> I stop in to read this before breakfast and this thread has devolved from a simple RSVP thread into a food orgy. I'm hungry too.


Some of us might be hungry for you, if you know what I mean :shocked:


----------



## Nesta (Jan 17, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Some of us might be hungry for you, if you know what I mean :shocked:


No, I don't know what you mean. Are you implying that there is going to be cannibalism at the Christmas party?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Nesta said:


> No, I don't know what you mean. Are you implying that there is going to be cannibalism at the Christmas party?


Yes, it wouldn't be a Christmas party if we didn't sacrifice an NF to the memory of TreeBob!


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Yes, it wouldn't be a Christmas party if we didn't sacrifice an NF to the memory of TreeBob!


Well I'm glad I discovered I'm an ESFJ when I did.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Well I'm glad I discovered I'm an ESFJ when I did.


Yeah, thankfully! Because you would totally be my first choice for a sacrifice.


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Yeah, thankfully! Because you would totally have been* my first choice for a sacrifice.


Fixed because otherwise it seems like you're implying that I still have a chance of being your first pick.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Fixed because otherwise it seems like you're implying that I still have a chance of being your first pick.


Good catch, because there's always the ESFJ loophole!


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Good catch, because there's always the ESFJ loophole!


Omg what loophole?!


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Omg what loophole?!


Great! Thanks for signing up to be the sacrifice, Bibbon! :happy:

Fe doms are so caring!


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Great! Thanks for signing up to be the sacrifice, Bibbon! :happy:
> 
> Fe doms are so caring!


Yeah I'm staying far away from you -_-


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

Marshy14 said:


> what the hell...
> its _December_ already?!


I've just moved to the Southern hemisphere the other month and it's the weirdest thing to be walking around sunburnt and people have Christmas trees, and Christmas deckies up. It doesn't seem right at all. I'm thinking "Lol it's not Christmas - it's not even December."



darCHRISTMAStar said:


> omg, and we need mince pies
> and gingerbread, i forgot about gingerbread, another thing that doesnt exist in japan =(


I remember being in Spain and trying to explain gravy. They had no clue. I cried a little inside.

And to every country in the World: You can't do sweets as well as England. Just sayin'.



mjn the snow angel said:


> Those things don't exist in India either lol...


I love Indian food! (Well, the British take on Indian food I guess). I ordered a Jalfrezi the other week, my first curry since being away from England and it was literally the blandest thing I've ever tasted! A. Fecking. *Bland. Jalfrezi.* It had no taste - at all!!

It was a disgrace to my people.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

@Blue Ribbon @Drunk Parrot

I volunteer to be the sacrifice:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

@Because_why_not dafuq is a Jalfrezi?! *Looks it up* OHHHHH that stuff lol. How pitiful, bland Indian food, rubbish!


----------



## Because_why_not (Jul 30, 2016)

mjn the snow angel said:


> @Because_why_not dafuq is a Jalfrezi?!












........

You are a disgrace to my people.



> How pitiful, bland Indian food, rubbish!


Exactly!! Even if it's not spicy, Indian food should be full of flavour! It shouldn't be like eating cardboard. All to the nope on that!!


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

Because_why_not said:


> ........
> 
> You are a disgrace to my people.
> 
> ...


Lol shaddup we dont call it that where I live XD....as a matter of fact I don't remember what exactly we call it....just curry maybe...


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

*does a fly by shooting...of marshmallow bullets*


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Falling Foxes said:


> Mince Pies only exist in the UK. That said I have Marks and Spencers so I can still get mine in central Europe! And confuse all my friends when I say there isn't meat in this pie and yorkshire puddings aren't sweet...


i need m&s, their mince pies are great =)
i tried explaining yorkshire pudding before to my students, lol, and how cottage pie isnt a pie >.< 
it was tough




winterishere said:


> *does a fly by shooting...of marshmallow bullets*



oh yea, shooting is allowed


----------



## Songs unsung (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh, I'm so looking forward to this party. If only all parties could be like this, they would be perfect. A gathering of minds where I neither need to actually see or speak to anyone. Ah...


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Clumsy said:


> Oh, I'm so looking forward to this party. If only all parties could be like this, they would be perfect. A gathering of minds where I neither need to actually see or speak to anyone. Ah...


We might ask for nudes, though.

And for you to bring coffee.


----------



## Songs unsung (Apr 7, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> We might ask for nudes, though.
> 
> And for you to bring coffee.


haha! Funny you should say that, I was quite literally about to get dressed. My nude avatar days are over! I've been hankering after an INTJ, beckoning him to come out of his full body armour by dancing around him naked for far too long. Winter is here and my nipples are getting cold. What's a girl to do. 

Coffee is a good idea. I think I'll go and get some now in fact. If I have anything left, I'll bring some on Saturday. But likely it will be cold.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Clumsy said:


> haha! Funny you should say that, I was quite literally about to get dressed. My nude avatar days are over! I've been hankering after an INTJ, beckoning him to come out of his full body armour by dancing around him naked for far too long. Winter is here and my nipples are getting cold. What's a girl to do.
> 
> Coffee is a good idea. I think I'll go and get some now in fact. If I have anything left, I'll bring some on Saturday. But likely it will be cold.


I don't know what you just described but it sure sounded beautiful. :crying:


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

And I'm the kid in the room looking at all the perverts...


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

At this party there'd better be a dog for me to befriend. Or a roof to the building where I can escape to for air, only to meet le city boy born and raised in south Detroit who's lonely and needs someone to talk to. Oh yeah, I believe in magic in a young girl's heart. enguin:


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

That reminds me, there better be a cat for me to try to stroke


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

darCHRISTMAStar said:


> That reminds me, there better be a cat for me to try to stroke


No cats allowed :dry:


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> No cats allowed :dry:



Are you scared they'll eat you? Come Christmas morning all that'd be left of you would be a few red feathers.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

winterishere said:


> Are you scared they'll eat you? Come Christmas morning all that'd be left of you would be a few red feathers.


Yikes! I don't want that to happen at all!


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> No cats allowed :dry:


ah, i might be washing my hair on sunday then


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Happy hump day, everyone! Christmas party will be in 3 days!!!


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Happy hump day, everyone! Christmas party will be in 3 days!!!


Saturday I will finally be able to sleep knowing I managed to fail my classes spectacularly and there's nothing I can do about it and whenever I pass my professors at school they'll look at me in disdain knowing I'm a failure, but hey that's next semester. Let's be the Grinch and ruin kids' hopes in Santy Claus, watch movies, raise our sugar levels, and accept Bath & Body Works gifts from people who didn't know what else to give you.

This is gonna be the best Christmas ever. :happy:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Here you go. The one and only Zoe. She's quite loud. You might want earplugs.










darCHRISTMAStar said:


> That reminds me, there better be a cat for me to try to stroke


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

*throws a pom pom ball to Zoe*


----------



## courageous_soul (Oct 20, 2016)

Even though you MURDERED me @Drunk Parrot, I'll check it out :wink: I thank thee for the summons Lord @Icy NiTe


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

soooon ^.^


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

bentHnau said:


> A house made of diseased flesh?



Or a house made of shitty batman porn.


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

When I was little I used to be in love with Darth Vader *says weird things when slepy*


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the invite, I'll try to make it but it 3:00am now, and I just got home from a 18 hour gig so.................


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

Rsvp


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I wanna go. Joke

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

What is even happening? I log in here for the first time in... weeks? months? ...and I find a party's going on... right now?


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH

MY STUPID INTERNET HAD TO STOP WORKING TODAY OF ALL DAYS WHY THE FUCK DOES THIS HAPPEN TO ME!!!!

Fate has a horrible sense of humor 

:crying:


----------



## mjn_the_enfp (Jan 24, 2016)

I dont think I'll be able to join you guys...still I'd like to be mentioned anyway @Drunk Parrot

Sigh....


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

It's all good, I'm here xx


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

The Lawyer said:


> It's all good, I'm here xx


http://personalitycafe.com/trends-forum/969570-perc-christmas-party-main-ballroom-7.html


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Drunk Parrot said:


> Time for mentions!
> @AshOrLey, @Azure the Dreamer, @Doll, @Blue Ribbon, @daleks_exterminate, @Dead Silent, @ethylene, @Gavles O, @Girl archer, @LillyFlower, @Marshy14, @Nabbit, @Narci Claus, @Notus Asphodelus, @olonny, @pancaketreehouse, @Saint Maybe, @Santa Gloss, @Santa Klara, @snow rose, @soop, @sweetraglansweater, @the watchmaker, @UraniaIsis, @Winter Lane, @Witch of Oreo, @WorldzMine @Animal, @ArmchairCommie, @aus2020, @Bismuth, @Blue Soul, @Chara, @Copper North, @DudeGuy, @FueledByEvil, @Ghost Insane, @Hei, @Hulie, @Icy NiTe, @Jakuri, @Jamaia, @Kirjuri, @Korra, @Kymehn, @Lakigigar, @Luci Ferre, @Maye, @megmento, @MonieJ, @Noctis, @nord, @Reluctanine, @s2theizay, @SantaFox, @Sun Bear, @The CW, @Turlowe, @Wellsy



Ahhh sorry I missed it,was busy with ...life :witless:


----------

